# GFCI (Class A or B)???



## sparks134

Basically, What is the difference and when do you use a Class B?


----------



## wirenut1110

A class A GFI is used for personnel protection and a class B is used for equipment protection.

Class A trip current is 5 ma and a Class B is like 30 ma. 

I use class B for things like heat trace.


----------



## sparks134

ok thank you,jim


----------

